# 

## Ando007

jak budujecie, zabezpieczacie sie przed wlamaniem? czy ktos z was mial jakies negatywne doswiadczenia? co jest "waskim gardlem" zwykle - kiedy mamy juz solidne drzwi i rolety..

----------


## niaCHU

jak będą chcieli to i tak się dostaną

----------


## bwojtek

> i rolety..


Ale to chyba nie jako zabezpieczenie przed włamaniem  :ohmy:

----------


## SS

A niby dlaczego rolety /żaluzje/ nie mogą byc zabezpieczeniem przed włamaniem?

----------


## jareko

> A niby dlaczego rolety /żaluzje/ nie mogą byc zabezpieczeniem przed włamaniem?


długo by tłumaczyć, mozesz uwierzyć na słowo bądz zostac niemile zaskoczonym

----------


## mynia_pynia

Wszystkie rolety ładnie zaciągniętę ... a cha ... nikogo nie ma w domu. Rozwalasz rolete przy drzwiach tarasowych na tyłach domu. Wchodzisz. I robisz na co masz ochotę, w końcu nikt cię z zewnątrz nie widzi bo rolety są zaciągnięte.

----------


## Rom-Kon

fajna sytuacja... drzwi, okna, rolety - wszystko anty oczywiście - a w środku pustka... gole mury... no i oczywiście udana "próba" włamania... nie udaremniona przez te anty... efekt? rolety z 1 okna i drzwi tarasowych do wymiany i jedno okno... co ukradli? czajnik bezprzewodowy i radyjko Inwestora!!! A nie lepiej było zostawić rolety podniesione? Zbili by szybę i tyle...

...to się nazywa "zewnętrzne znamiona luksusu" a w środku stodoła... mądrzy inwestorzy luksus kryją w stodole   :Wink2:

----------


## rzufik1

hm rolety antywłamaniowe..... i ludzie w to wierzą?
w jakich czasach my żyjemy :sad:  i dziwić się że Doda Negrala wybrała :big tongue:

----------


## Moris77

kup stary samochód na chodzie za kilka stów i przestawiaj go za każdym razem  jak będziesz na działce , dodatkowo kilka włączników czasowych do których podłącz jakieś lampki które będą się na przemian co jakiś czas zapalać i gasnąć. Wszystkie okna pozaklejaj jakąś nie przezroczystą folią żeby nie było widać co się dzieje w środku. Koniecznie alarm z powiadomieniem do firmy monitorującej oraz obrzydliwie wielkie naklejki i tablice informujące o tym że obiekt jest monitorowany. Na 100 % nie zabezpieczysz budowy ale na pewno nie jeden złodziej sobie odpuści.

----------


## qwazar

Najlepszym alarmem jest sąsiad.
Jak będą chcieli okraść dom to nic nie pomorze.
Tylko muszą mieć z czego okraść, a zasłonięte żaluzje to ciekawość co jest w środku, że tak zabezpieczone.
Jak nie ma sąsiada to jedynie firma ochroniarska może coś zabezpieczyć.
Przynajmniej wyrostki nie zdemolują budowy bo fachowcy ..... nawet banki okradają.

----------


## amanna

Jeżeli masz sąsiadów obok budowy to nic tego nie zastąpi, żadne drzwi, rolety itp.
Tylko musisz co jakiś czas sprawdzać ich czujność - gwarantuję że wiedzą i widzą wszystko  :big grin:

----------


## MCB

> hm rolety antywłamaniowe..... i ludzie w to wierzą?
> w jakich czasach my żyjemy i dziwić się że Doda Negrala wybrała


Są takie, ale praktycznie poza naszym zasięgiem (cena).

Natomiast rolety podłączone do systemu alarmowego mogą pełnić rolę zabezpieczającą. 

MCB

----------


## SS

> Napisał SS
> 
> A niby dlaczego rolety /żaluzje/ nie mogą byc zabezpieczeniem przed włamaniem?
> 
> 
> długo by tłumaczyć, mozesz uwierzyć na słowo bądz zostac niemile zaskoczonym


to może ja wytłumczę krótko
norma drzwi, okna, żaluzje PN ENV 1627:2006 /wersja po angielsku/
dzieli antywłamaniowośc na  6 klas
czyli klasa oporu  - oczekiwana metoda pokonania zabezpieczeń 
1  - przypadkowy włamywacz próbuje otworzyć okno, drzwi albo roletę przez używanie fizycznej przemocy na przykład kopiąc nogą, naciskając ramieniem, podnosząc lub wyrywając rękoma czyli zakładany jest atak bez użycia narzędzi, 
2  - przypadkowy włamywacz próbuje otworzyć okno, drzwi albo roletę /okiennicę/ używającą prostych narzędzi na przykład takich jak śrubokręt, szczypce, klin, 
3  - włamywacz próbuje zyskać wejście używające dodatkowego śrubokrętu i łomu, 
4  - doświadczony włamywacz używa  piły, młotek, siekierę, dłuta i narzędzie zasilane z akumulatorka np wiertarka, 
5  - doświadczony włamywacz używa w dodatku elektryczne narzędzia na przykład, wyrzynarkę lub piłę szablastą  /piłę wycinarkową/ i szlifierkę kątową z dyskiem o maksymalnej 
średnicy 125 mm
6  - doświadczony włamywacz używa w dodatku mocne elektryczne narzędzia, na przykład wyrzynarkę lub piłę szablastą,   szlifierka kątowa z dyskiem o średnicy maksimum 230 mm.

dla ułatwienia drzwi klasy C wg starej, wycofanej normy uzyskują klasy w nowej normie od 3 do 5 czyli zaczyna się od - dodatkowego śrubokrętu i łomu, a jednak montujecie drzwi klasy C a roleta klasy 3? 
uważam że od klasy 4 to juz sensowne zabezpieczenie

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Napisał SS
> 
> A niby dlaczego rolety /żaluzje/ nie mogą byc zabezpieczeniem przed włamaniem?
> 
> 
> długo by tłumaczyć, mozesz uwierzyć na słowo bądz zostac niemile zaskoczonym


Swego czasu pytaliśmy o rolety prawdziwie antywłamaniowe takie wg SS klasy 4-6 (a nie te które się tylko nazywają antywłamaniowe) i ceny zaczynały się *od 4.000 zł/m2* To takie rolety byłyby chyba najbardziej wartościowa rzeczą w całym naszym domu  :wink: 

A w temacie - życzliwi i uważni sąsiedzi chyba najlepsi...

----------


## rzufik1

> Napisał rzufik1
> 
> hm rolety antywłamaniowe..... i ludzie w to wierzą?
> w jakich czasach my żyjemy i dziwić się że Doda Negrala wybrała
> 
> 
> Są takie, ale praktycznie poza naszym zasięgiem (cena).
> 
> Natomiast rolety podłączone do systemu alarmowego mogą pełnić rolę zabezpieczającą. 
> ...


to miało  być  jako żart... bo to że  takie  są  to wiem.. z  tym że jak  to  napisała  koleżanka  cene  mają  wysrubowana....  a  zwykłe  roletki  te  4 tysie  to  na  cały  dom  wychodzą :smile:   tylko  czemu  mówią  że sa  anty...ale  gorsze  jest  to  że  ludzie  w  to wierzą :smile:

----------


## Krzych Warsaw

Pomijając rolety!!

Zastanawiam się jak to jest z oknami dachowymi. Podobno niektóre okna można łatwo otworzyć z zewnątrz. Czesto spotykam się z pytanioami typu:
A co jeśli ktoś stanie na takim oknie np. kominiarz?itp

----------


## zk140t

Konkluzja jest taka, że najlepszy jest sąsiad.

Skoro jednak często na tym forum budowniczowie dyskutują i doradzają sobie, jak zniechęcić do siebie zastałego i mieszkającego obok nas sąsiada, to czarno widzę jego pomoc w razie włamania.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> jak budujecie, zabezpieczacie sie przed wlamaniem? czy ktos z was mial jakies negatywne doswiadczenia? co jest "waskim gardlem" zwykle - kiedy mamy juz solidne drzwi i rolety..


 Wąskim gardłem jest brak współpracy zabezpieczeń mechanicznych z odpowiednim systemem alarmowym  :sad: 

Co komu po oknach z okuciami WK2 i szybami P4, roletach, czy drzwiach "antywłamaniowych", skoro ich pokonanie jest tylko kwestią czasu i użytych narzędzi?
Ludzie wydają sporo pieniędzy na okna i drzwi, po czym montują standardowy system alarmowy z wewnętrznymi czujkami ruchu. Zupełny brak współpracy zabezpieczeń mechanicznych z systemem alarmowym!

Nie jest prawdą, że zwykłe, aluminiowe rolety zewnętrzne nie mogą chronić przed włamaniem. Takie zwykłe rolety podłączone odpowiednio do systemu alarmowego stanowią świetne zabezpieczenie oraz chronią okna przed uszkodzeniami przy próbie włamania  :smile: 

Wystarczy zamontować obwodowy system alarmowy i już mamy dobrą współpracę zabezpieczeń mechanicznych i elektronicznych  :smile:  
Alarm uruchamia się przy próbie wyłamania rolety, okna czy drzwi (a nie dopiero po ich pokonaniu i wejściu złodzieja do domu!). 

Działanie obwodowego systemu alarmowego jest oparte na kontaktronowych czujnikach otwarcia oraz czujkach inercyjnych wykrywających wibracje, uderzenia, itp.
Wewnętrzne czy zewnętrzne czujki ruchu stanowią jedynie uzupełnienie takiego systemu. 

Nie jest też prawdą, że rolety antywłamaniowe (bo są takowe) kosztują tysiące złotych za m2. Ceny zaczynają się od około 600 zł m2. Wiem, to sporo, ale jeśli kogoś stać i chce mieć dobre zabezpieczenie, to właśnie od tego trzeba zacząć  :smile: 

Nie zgadzam się również z opinią, że zamknięte rolety, to sygnał dla złodzieja, że dom jest pusty. Ja mam u siebie rolety i dosyć często bywa, że są zamknięte, jak jesteśmy w domu, bo np. śpimy lub oglądamy TV  :smile:

----------


## petervdo

a dlaczego nikt nie wspomni o jakiś kamerach na zewnątrz .. na pewnej wiosce tak podziałały kamery na zewnątrz, że "niektórzy" nawet bali się w pobliże domu podejść  :wink: 
w terażniejszych czasach podgląd zdalny, fotki na mail itd. ...
ale z drugiej strony dobry sąsiad lepszy niż wszystko w komplecie  :smile:

----------


## petervdo

przypomniało mnie się pewne zdarzenie sprzed .. może dobrych 10u lat ...
sklep - perfumeria (dobre i drogie) ..
centrum dużego miasta
system alamowy naprawdę dobry .. piry, stłuczki, inercyjne, wstrząsówki blokada wyłączenia poza określonymi godzinami
solidne szyby i drzwi (antywłamaniowe)
monitoring 3y systemowy .. radio, sezam (ala sztywne łącze dla niewtajemniczonych sygnał na stacji po ok. 10-15 sek), telefon
i co ...
alarm oczywiście zadziałał przy pierwszym sygnale z witryny ..
grupa interwencyjna chyba ok. 5 minut 30 sekund na miejscu
straty oficjalnie chyba 50 tyś.
co zawiodło ??
włamywacze wjechali tyłem lawetą !
w środku byli ok. 40 sekund i brali kontretnie jedną markę perfum (prawdopodobnie zamównienie)
strażnik z firmy na przeciwko ok. 10m pzez ulicę nic nie widział i nie słyszał ..
środki podejmowane zależą przede wszystkim od tego po co "idą" i jakie ryzyko 
niestety taka prawda
nie żebym straszył  :wink:

----------


## k***a*z

a może po prostu bariera podczerwieni ? złodziej jak się zbliży na 5 metrów to już alarm zawyje . 

ja miałem próbę włamania , nie mam rolet , działka nie oświetlona , w okół 5 sąsiadów , droga przy działce jest "ślepa" . zaalarmował mnie brat znajomego który na szczęście mieszka na końcu tej uliczki i jadąc samochodem zobaczył dwóch typów na terenie działki i jednego przy rowie jak stał na czatach . cała akcja trwała może góra 15 min ale w tym czasie zdążyli podzióbać śrubokrętem drzwi tarasowe od tyłu domu (z tamtej strony mam 4 sąsiadów !!! ) na szczęście nie otworzyli .

instalacja alarmowa oczywiście była poprowadzona nawet pod kamery też , ale jak to bywa takie rzeczy odkłada się na sam koniec i w czasie włamania była nie uzbrojona ! po tym zdarzeniu jak najprędzej dokończyłem zakładanie czujek .

dobra rada to przynajmniej zawiesić na ścianie syrenę , na bramie przykleić tabliczkę że obiekt jest pod dozorem jakimś tam ochroniarzy . (a u mnie sterczały tylko kable ze ściany)

----------

